# Windshield Wipers that Don’t Streak.



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

I think I’m on my third (at least) pair of windshield wipers within the last six months. Within a few weeks of installing a pair, they start to produce streaks on the windshield when in use. It makes visibility that much more difficult, especially at night.

Does anyone here recommend (from your first-hand use) any particular brand of windshield wipers that do not cause streaking? Or maybe the streaking is caused by something else...?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Your windshield is dirty, probably small mineral deposits or dirt particles that need to be buffed out.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

observer said:


> Your windshield is dirty, probably small mineral deposits or dirt particles that need to be buffed out.


^^This^^
There's either dirt that needs to be removed or imperfections in your shield for you to be going through wipers that fast.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

observer said:


> Your windshield is dirty, probably small mineral deposits or dirt particles that need to be buffed out.


Thanks for the replies, observer and merry. I presume a regular car wash (basic wash and vacuum) would not take care of such a problem, since the problem continues despite having had several such car washes. So, how do I buff the windshield? Is that an extra service I request at a car wash?


----------



## Dr. Doug (Sep 11, 2017)

https://thoroughlyreviewed.com/home-kitchen/windshield-wiper-review/


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Try a full exterior car detailing. They do clay bar and buffer treatments during these services, designed for removing such blemishes. If it is an imperfection and not embedded dirt, then the only fix will be a new windshield.
Also, step away from contact blades (blades held by 6 points to the base) and start using beam blades (full sealed). They're a better grade, and last longer because of less lift. I personally use trico icons or trico instincts depending on how cheap I'm feeling at the moment. They usually last me between 1.5 and 2 years.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Also, use some windex or other window cleaner and clean the wiper blades themselves. Give it two or three hard wipe downs and you’d be surprised how much dirt comes off of those things. 

Be sure to clean the tip of the “blade”’s edge, too. When mine start to streak, 99% of the time there’s some piece of nature wedged into it


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

If you wash your car and can still see dirt on the window just outside the wipers reach then it needs cleaned.
There is a cleaner specifically for windshields but its kind of hard to find, Its gritty and will take off everything. I use it before applying my knockoff rain-x.
Rain-x also has a "deep cleaning" kit available but i havent used it
If that doesnt work spend the extra money and get piaa or similar silicone wipers.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Get yourself a Mr Clean sponge and scrub your windsheild if your windshield is dirty that’s causing the problem. I personally think you need to invest in better wipers. I use Rain-X Quantum but I’ve heard Bosch Icon wipers are good too.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Just do a Rain X treatment if you're in a pinch.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

Options to explore. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Costco has the Goodyear Hyper Blades for $7.00 or so each.
They work well.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

You can clean them when you get gas every so often as well. Squeegee the windshield and them run the squeegee over the blades and use a paper towel to wipe off the crud and dry. You should really only have to replace the wipers once a year at most, best to do in the Spring as your wipers will likely take the most abuse in the Winter from "road salt", ice, etc.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

RynoHawk said:


> You can clean them when you get gas every so often as well. Squeegee the windshield and them run the squeegee over the blades and use a paper towel to wipe off the crud and dry. You should really only have to replace the wipers once a year at most, best to do in the Spring as your wipers will likely take the most abuse in the Winter from "road salt", ice, etc.


= common sense.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Clean windshield with rubbing alcohol, you could also add a layer of wax to it. 

Get some silicon wipers


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

1) alcohol-based foaming cleaner with Wall Street Journal to wipe

2) invisible glass aerosol with microfiber towel to wipe

3) straight up windex with good quality paper towels (like regular Bounty, not the Basics BS they sell cheaper, or maybe Brawny or Viva)

if you exhaust that, get some 0000 steel wool and go over the windshield to smooth out the imperfections

then do a Rain-X treatment on the outside, Rain-X Anti-Fog treatment on the inside

if all else fails you can always throw rocks at it, pay your comprehensive deductible, and get it replaced with a new one


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

the best wipers have been rainx wipers for me.

And the rainX treatment has worked wonders...

So try the double RainX and see if that helps.


But yes first clean the windshield very very well, put on the rainx treatment, then new wipers.


----------

